# Montana smoke



## big sky trapper (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello all, This is us...and Ive played around with a lil' chief tiny smoker for years thought this weekend it was time to start getting serious with the sausages and smoked meats (mostly wild critters as we dont each much that comes from the store itself anymore, prefer to catch it or grow it ourselves)

Im retired USAF and spend most of my time running a 300 mile a day trap line for everything from yotes to beaver, mink muskrats,badgers, coons, fisher, martin, bobcats, ermine, and even skunks. 

Right now its hunting season for us, and were chasing deer, elk, and antelope. The elk were going after a little later in the season, I have tons of pics about us on my own web page. (www.outtasightcustomcamo.net) everything from huntin' trucks to dutch oven cooking for the kids...

This is the smoker I built this weekend to start with its still in its expermintal stages trying to get the heat to adj "just right" 

Looking around this site looks to be pretty good....


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Quite the smoker there hope all goes well with it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you have any questions be sure to ask, We love questions here


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,cool smoker and site, see ya in the forums .


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome. Nice to have you.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 22, 2007)

Im retired USAF and spend most of my time running a 300 mile a day trap line for everything from yotes to beaver, mink muskrats,badgers, coons, fisher, martin, bobcats, ermine, and even skunks. 

*  Howdy and welcome to SMF. I am in NW MT.  If your runnin a 300 mile a day trap line, you musta kept one of those air force jets when you came home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  You sure got more ambition than I do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Anyway, glad to see another Montana boy here.  Terry*


----------



## meowey (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Cool looking smoker!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, I agree with Terry, I'd hate to walk a mile in your shoes


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, I like the smoker and the website.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to have you here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Trapper -

Nice smoker you built there. Looks like you need something bigger with all that meat! Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!  That's a right handsome smoker ya got there!

P.S.  Thank you for your service to this country.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 23, 2007)

Big Sky Trapper
Man oh man, you are living my dream and before I go off here I do want to say, "Welcome to SMF" !!!

Do you paint rifles for a living? If so, I will send customers your way.

I think you, BigArm's smokin and I (others invited also) need to get together for a smoke/hunt/drink !!!

A coyote blind? Ihave thought of it but never tried it. I am into coyote calling (not very good at it yet) and use both hand calls and an electronic call I made with a very large insulated coffe mug, a Radio Shack amplifier, an external outdoor speaker and an MP3 player.


----------



## big sky trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all,  I have a few deer roast (4-5 pounds each that should go in this afternoon, be ready Im hoping for supper tommorrow.)  That should give me a good idea of how Ive got my baffling and temp controls worked out.

The trap line isnt that bad to manage its the putting up the fur thats starting to catch up...thank goodness for lots of freezer space and slow trap check days.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Big Sky Trapper,  people here are very helpful and love to share their knowledge.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi there, and glad to see you're in good company here at the SMF. I like your smoker, I always admire someone with wooworking skills.


----------

